# Oil Furnace Emergency shut off switch location?



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

At the entrance to the crawlspace. 

Its suppose to be outside of the entrance, by code.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

beenthere said:


> At the entrance to the crawlspace.
> 
> Its suppose to be outside of the entrance, by code.


What if you have two entrances?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

stickboy1375 said:


> What if you have two entrances?


Then the one most commonly used. if both are used equally, then the one closest to the furnace. If they are both equally close to the furnace, then which ever one you want.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Then the one most commonly used. if both are used equally, then the one closest to the furnace. If they are both equally close to the furnace, then which ever one you want.


Is that code or opinion? I'd like to see the actual code on a remote switch location.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Code only requires the switch. As to where when you have multiple doors/access, it doesn't care.

If you have an inside and outside access way to the basement or crawlspace, the code does not care which door/access way the switch is at. Most code inspectors(in this area) prefer it at the inside access way. But can't fail you for it being at the outside access way.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Code only requires the switch. As to where when you have multiple doors/access, it doesn't care.
> 
> If you have an inside and outside access way to the basement or crawlspace, the code does not care which door/access way the switch is at. Most code inspectors(in this area) prefer it at the inside access way. But can't fail you for it being at the outside access way.


How about an actual code section? Im just curious what section this falls under.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

stickboy1375 said:


> How about an actual code section? Im just curious what section this falls under.


Not at my normal desk. will look section up later.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Not at my normal desk. will look section up later.


Great, thanks...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

NFPA 31: 
10.5.1*
Oil burners, other than oil stoves with integral tanks, shall be provided with some means for manually stopping the flow of oil to the burner. Such device or devices shall be placed in a readily accessible location at a safe distance from the burner.
10.5.1.1 For electrically powered appliances, the requirement of 10.5.1 shall be accomplished by an identified switch in the burner supply circuit, placed near the entrance to the room where the appliance is located.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Any clue to where electric fire o matics come into play?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Mounted over the boiler near or on the ceiling, the handle melts at 160 or so, and shuts off the electric.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Mounted over the boiler near or on the ceiling, the handle melts at 160 or so, and shuts off the electric.


I was curious of a code section on actual requirement.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

the emergency switch is only that....the furnace should have a unit mounted service switch.i would relocate it up into the house hall closet near the kitchen high up on the wall..with its red plate


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

stickboy1375 said:


> I was curious of a code section on actual requirement.


Not in my IMC, or NFGC books. May be in the newest codes. But its not required in my area.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Not in my IMC, or NFGC books. May be in the newest codes. But its not required in my area.


Ive always installed them and see them installed in new England, figured it was just " that's what we do" type of situation.


----------



## LarryNH914 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Thanks for all the replies.*

Thanks for all the replies! They are great!

OK, From what I read I will:

1) Have the switch within a foot on the crawlspace entrance, which is a bulkhead and the only entrance to the furnace area (code)
(outside the entrance would truly be outside the house)
2) Check to make sure there is a service switch on/near the furnace.

Also to keep the Gal happy:

3) An additional Emergency stop switch on the main floor (reason below)?

Is there anything that says I can't or should not have multiple stop switches??

My Gal is concerned that she will not be able to get to the switch in the crawlspace when the snow is piled upon the bulkhead, the only access to the crawlspace, and furnace. (even after has it being explained that she has an easily access switch in the circuit panel on the main floor that would serve the purpose of shutting the furnace off, the furnace is the only thing on the circuit, which I think is the way it should be).

So, to keep the Hard working, rather shop at Home Depot than a clothes store gal happy... (you should be jealous) I am considering having the additional emergency stop switch. If it was my house, I would not bother...

I guess this would also be an excellent time to replace the only 2 wire (no ground) fabric wire left in the house for the furnace (don't even get me started about the wiring! OMG! It was a disaster waiting to happen! One small example: A 3 way switch with a 2 wire (with ground) wire to it..... Yes, the ground wire was being used for power )


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

your gal is sharp i was going to mention the snow and smoke comng out of the registers or oil smell then running out side..go for up inside a closet or pantry cabinet..she could always put a pot holder over it....if you drill it into the backplash above your italian granite counter tops NOTE emergency switchs need to be as far away from the action as possible gas or oil...you have a problem shut the oil tank/shut the gas meter knock the emergency down as the fire department shows up....


----------



## LarryNH914 (Jun 27, 2012)

OK, somehow you know she has Italian Granite counter tops from the kitchen remodel we did a few years back?  Must be the user ID I use everywhere....

Anyhow, for this kind of switch, where you don't want it to be hit by accident, I have already purchased a recessed electrical box. Can't get at Home Depot that I know of. The switch plate is recessed about an inch, and the box uses all of the 3.5 inches you have in a stud wall.

So, the switch would be very hard to turn by accident, and you could hang something over it if you don't like the look of fire red emergency plate (though this could be detrimental, so best to place it in a fairly, but not totally inconspicuous place.)

Still, she would end up with the circuit breaker switch and an additional emergency switch quite near each other, which I think is a bit of overkill.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

the locaion is always high for an adult to control,residential basements always have them high as you open the door to go down #1 so a light switched off isn't the boiler in the winter and #2 all the stuff carried in and out doesn't clip th emergency switch...first thing a HVAC tech checks on residential "finds it off" :huh: then changes the stat and the control board $500 later....:wink:


----------

